# Adding joystick control



## Magyver (Feb 12, 2020)

I have a 24” YM and it’s all manual chute control. Has anyone retro’s a joystick to a non-joystick blower? Asking for a friend....


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

My quick answer is No.... I only have experience with Honda HSXXX with joystick for the chute and can tell you there are 2 x 12 volt motors involved , and of coarse the joystick and the bucket asm is different for the joystick versions to allow the motors to be mounted.

A controller relay also would be required.

I have converted a joystick bucket to a manual crank, which is/was much easier than the other way.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

I just put an electric chute rotate function on my Yanmar blower. I used a 12 volt electric seat motor that I got off of Amazon for about 25 bucks. I'm not sure what type of machine you're dealing with, but you will need a battery and a pretty significant charging system. I control it with a momentary DPDT switch. You could use a linear actuator for the deflector tip. I might eventually do this to mine and switch to a 4 way electrical joystick switch to control both functions.


----------

